

Forget Facebook and MySpace – Wall Street Journal Shares Your Information Too - andre3k1
http://staynalive.com/articles/facebook-myspace-wall-street-journal-privacy/

======
devmonk
Whenever I give anyone my information or know anyone has my information, I
accept that it is no longer private. That information can just be the fact
that I walked by a camera, or said something near a microphone that was
recording, or perhaps used a credit card. I can request that things be
private, but I cannot expect privacy.

Government cannot effectively enforce privacy, nor can consumer pressure on
business.

As collection and sharing of information is made easier, privacy deteriorates.
Eventually there will be almost no privacy because it will be considered first
antisocial and then morally repugnant.

If you don't believe me, think of the amount of privacy we had 20 years ago
compared to today, and what we would have thought of webcams pointed at (name
some location here) 15-20 years ago. Today many of us check out traffic cams.
But, I remember when people were throwing a fuss about security cameras on
street corners. Years ago, there were Twilight Zone episodes about big brother
cameras, etc. Now, we watch Big Brother on T.V.

WSJ is the least of my worries. What about a system that truly understands my
psychology and can manipulate me personally? It is inevitable that such a
system will one day exist, with greater collection, aggregation, and analysis
of data day by day.

